# Topics > Robotics > Balancing robots >  MiP, balancing robot, WowWee Group Limited, T.S.T. East, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Manufacturer - WowWee Group Limited

Home page - wowwee.com/mip

twitter.com/themipsters

Hello!MiP from  TOMY Company, Ltd.

Coder MiP, programmable version of the balancing robot

----------


## Airicist

MiP by WowWee

Published on Dec 18, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Meet MiP, your new robot friend!

Published on Jan 6, 2014




> Equipped with GestureSense technology, any hand motion controls MiP. Using its free app, you can drive it, play games & more all while MiP balances on two wheels! Shipping Spring 2014.

----------


## Airicist

WowWee's MiP revisited at CES 2014 

Published on Jan 9, 2014




> WowWee's MiP revisited: the dance of the robot fairies

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 9, 2014




> Miniature Segway style robot even rides Freego Stand up vehicle too. With a Guest appearance by Robo Me, this video shows a lot of what the MIP Stand Up, electric, 2 wheeled, self balancing, Segway styled robot can do even off-road!. We use them as a teaching aid by us here at Freego USA.. Owning Segways and Freego's, I found this little MiP stand up robot a great demonstrator for showing how a dynamic, reverse pendulum, stand up vehicle works to our customers. This full length video gives a great idea of how well these machines work and their operating principal. Enjoy the fun.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

MiP Self Balancing Robot Friend by WowWee. Hands-On Review

 Published on Apr 15, 2014




> Today we do a full hands-on review of the brand new MiP Robot Friend from WowWee.
> 
> We first saw MiP at CES 2014, and we finally got our hands on MiP so we could do a full review. We are VERY impressed with MiP. First you have the fact this robot self balances on 2 wheels, which is pretty cool. Then you have all the different modes to play with MiP. Finally you have the MiP app and all the games and controls available from the app.
> 
> Here is all the info on MiP -
> 
> Equipped with GestureSense™ technology, any hand motion controls MiP™. Using its free app, you can drive it, play games & more all while MiP™ balances on two wheels!
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

MiP - The fun balancing robot. At last a robot that can bring you a beer!! 

 Published on Apr 25, 2014




> I was able to spend time at the RED5 stand recently at the Gadget Shiw Live event April 2014 and got to play with MiP. It is a rather interesting Robotic Toy. I am a big fan of my Sphero 2.0 and can envisage these two getting along together just superbly!
> MiP balances on two wheels autonomously.
> MiP can follow you.
> MiP can be controlled via a iOS or Android touch device.
> MiP can also be controlled by Gestures.
> As well as being a remote controlled Robotic Toy, MiP can also be put into 'pet' mode where it will explore and generally find his way around your home. You can then shape MiPs mood and behaviour depending on how you play... MiP can be either chirpy or mischievous!
> Available from RED5 in the UK and Europe.

----------


## Airicist

MiP Official TV Commercial 

Published on Jun 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Tokyo Toy Show 2014: Takara Tomy Hello!MiP Robot

Published on Jun 21, 2014




> Takara Tomy introduced the new Hello MiP balancing robot, another entry in their well known Omnibot series of robots.


Hello!MiP from  TOMY Company, Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

MiP by WowWee 

Published on Dec 18, 2013

----------


## Airicist

MiP Robots Battle It Out. Watch MiP and Friends Battle To The Death! 

Published on Sep 28, 2014

----------


## Airicist

MiPSee Camera First Look, Bluetooth Camera For MiP Robot from WowWee 

Published on Jan 23, 2015




> Today we get our first look at the MiPSee Camera for the MiP Robot. If you are not familiar with the MiP Robot from WowWee, just search our channel, we have done a number of fun videos with the MiP Robots.
> 
> New for 2015 will be the MiPSee Camera. This a bluetooth camera that attaches to MiP and allows you to see what MiP sees via an app on your smartphone. MiPSee Camera will livestream video back to your phone and you will also be able to record and take video.
> 
> MiPSee looks like a great addition to MiP. The WiFi at the Consumer Electronics Show (CES2015) in Las Vegas where this was shot was terrible, that is why there is lag on the video. We will be trying MiPSee out again in February 2015 at Toy Fair NYC.

----------


## Airicist

Real life giant robot vs $80 toy robot

Published on Sep 17, 2015




> Megabots challenged Japan to a real life robot duel and we got to check out the Mark II early, so naturally we stacked it up against Mip, an $80 robot from Amazon.

----------


## Airicist

WowWee MiP robot review by BlueFishToys

Published on Oct 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Mip the balancing robot - review

Published on Dec 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

MiP ARCADE robot from WowWee. First look, new MiP robot coming fall 2020

Mar 28, 2020




> MiP Arcade is coming!  We are huge MiP fans.  Just search our channel for "MiP" to see all the previous videos we have done.  MiP Arcade is an update to MiP and we love the hop you can attach to MiP and play games now.
> 
> Much more to come, but MiP Arcade will sell for $99 and be out in August 2020 from WowWee

----------


## Airicist

MiP Arcade robot full review, play basketball with this self balancing robot???

Nov 24, 2020




> MiP Arcade Review.  A big thanks to @WowWee for sending over a MiP Arcade so we could do this review.  
> 
> MiP Arcade Sells for $99 on Amazon -
> https://amzn.to/3nTj8Pu
> 
> The all-new, award-winning self-balancing interactive robot: Packed with fun and games, personality and cool dance moves
> 20+ app-enabled games and RC modes, plus bonus screenless games
> Challenge friends and family with multiplayer arcade games like Basketball Versus and Tray Pancake Stack! Who will win
> Brain Train Games: Test your mind, memory, and reflexes! Includes games like: Reaction Game, Padlock, Color Match and Shake Shake
> ...

----------

